# got the plants in the ground just before the rain started!



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

We've had a very dry fall after a pretty wet summer, and I'm not sure how my fall planting will fare, but Saturday, we got four 30 gallon Vitex into the ground along with a row of 5 Eleagnus just a few hours before winter rain started. YAY!! The raised beds are built and filled with good soil, and I made a dandelion ring around an old stump. The seeds will go in after the downpours stop. What are your winter/spring planting plans?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Once we head home, I will be tossing out more dutch white clover seed, the bees love it. Also putting in a bunch of anise hyssop all kinds of bees swarm that plant which blooms for a long season. I put out a lot of mint, blooms late in the season for around a month or longer. 

Have bags of harvested seeds to plant from plants I saw the bees snacking on over the summer. Will be planting them come spring, need to wait until april or so.


----------



## centrarchid (Jun 13, 2014)

missybee said:


> Once we head home, I will be tossing out more dutch white clover seed, the bees love it. Also putting in a bunch of anise hyssop all kinds of bees swarm that plant which blooms for a long season. I put out a lot of mint, blooms late in the season for around a month or longer.
> 
> Have bags of harvested seeds to plant from plants I saw the bees snacking on over the summer. Will be planting them come spring, need to wait until april or so.


Are taking preparations to ensure seeds will germinate? Cold days in particular have been concern for me.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Hardy Kiwi, got 4 at a half off sale in the garage. I was told that they need good drainage so I am going to build up some soil and put them where I tore out 5 grapes (birds get them all anyway).
For pollinators I have got milkweed. There is a butterfly movement out here that gave me a bunch of seeds and told me that if I want seedlings let them know in spring. ( I told them I own 250’ of highway frontage with a 10’ tall berm that is theirs for the planting).


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

centrarchid said:


> Are taking preparations to ensure seeds will germinate? Cold days in particular have been concern for me.


We can have a hard freeze come late in the year, I do a best guess planting, hope we don't have a freeze that wipes out the germinating seeds. I don't do anything to protect them once planted. The plants are on their own once in the ground, too many, to much land, to baby them. Since we have lived there I have been planting for the bees, birds, butterflies, critters

I usually put seed out in the fall, but only after a hard freeze. We left before any hard freezes hit. So this year doing a spring planting. I have converted around an acre of land to nectar and pollen producing flowers that bloom all summer. Put in around 10 ponds, which the bees just love. (before bees) They are out there constantly sipping water. Don't kill dandelions, also planted 10 black locust, one of the main nectar flows for our bees. Around a mile from us is a small creek/river that has a bunch of black locust. All around our yard is brambles, i.e. wild berries. The bees love them too. Mixed in with them is poison ivy so no picking of the fruit, I let the critters eat it up. 

American meadow has a mix of seed that is just for bees/pollinators. I have bought a lot of lbs of seeds.

I just went to their site, the seeds are on sale until sunday, 24% off

http://www.americanmeadows.com/wildflower-seeds/seeds-on-sale


----------



## threepingsthree (Mar 3, 2014)

I've done a lot research on bee plants, and I've never heard to Eleagnus. I looked it up on Wikipedia, and it says there are 50-70 species of plants in the genus. I'm interested in learning more, what species are you cultivating, when does it bloom, and how do the bees like it?


----------

